# **** Springtime in the Rockies ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was think'in about start'in the garden buy I guess I'll wait just a bit.

I'm glad this stuff was melt'in some while it was hit'in the ground or I'd have a hard time find'in the tractor.lol.

The box gauge out behind the barn says we got a total of 37"---that should make the hay grow the next time were able to see it.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't have to worry about dust storms or forest fires, have to mow the lawn again today.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

More then I got up here. We got an inch and a half of rain first then around 12" of snow.

way to much mud and snow to get after bear this weekend. BUT! We will try next weekend for sure.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw on the news that you guys got a lot of snow up there. Definitely be some good moisture for your hay and garden.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Climate change... April snow bring's May showers...isn't that how it goes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That just ain't right!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What ! All that snow and no snow angel ?


----------

